# Upgrade del Peavey Rage a Peavey Blazer



## electorock (Feb 23, 2012)

Saludos a toda la comunidad de Foros de electronica, mi inquietud es la siguiente:
Será posible completar el circuito de un amplificador peavey rage 158 y que quede como el blazer 158, especificamente mis dudas son las siguientes
En mi placa falta un c.i. que en el blazer es un 4558 que segun he leido sirve para circuitos de Tube Screamer ademas en mi placa hay el espacio para otro potenciometro que deberia ser el del reverb del blazer, y si alguien tiene un blazer seria amable de tomarle fotos a la placa con los componentes,
bueno aún no he empezado a revisarlo con los diagramas que he encontrado aqui mismo, ya que no puedo aflojar los conectores del parlante (alguien me dice como, me da miedo que si jalo demasiado fuerte se rompa la base y se dañe el cable malla que llega a la bobina) sino tendre que cortar o desoldar de la base para tener la placa libre y poder revisarla facilmente frente a mi pc,
ademas en el diagrama del blazer hay algo que conecta los conectores  P5 y P6 (alli dice HDR2)
me podrian decir si eso es un simple puente o hay algo entre esos conectores.
Y otra cosa que me confunde en el archivo 277.pdf  hay una parte del diagrama separado donde dice que el circuito de reverb es con un 4560 y hay otro pdf el PV BLAZER 158 1998.pdf que usa otro circuito el 4558 y por hay esta un contro de supersat. Entonces el peavey Blazer tiene reverb o mas saturacion?
Espero me hayan entendido y que me ayuden en algo. Gracias


----------



## pprolas (Oct 23, 2012)

electorock dijo:


> Saludos a toda la comunidad de Foros de electronica, mi inquietud es la siguiente:
> Será posible completar el circuito de un amplificador peavey rage 158 y que quede como el blazer 158, especificamente mis dudas son las siguientes


 
hola. tengo entendido que el 4558 es para distorción


----------



## schuanstiger (Nov 4, 2012)

lo que te falta es un pequeño tanque de reverb que tiene el blazer que es elemento que hace este efecto el ic que falta es para hacerla funcionar, el 4558 no necesariamente es para la distorsion, es solo un amplificador operacional, de ahi que lo usen para distorsionar es otra cosa. podrias subir el diagrama del blazer porfavor, porque yo estoy exactamente en tu misma situacion, de hecho tengo el rage 158 abajo de la compu jajaja



http://forums.peavey.com/download/file.php?id=1855&sid=3770e3cf6589381b6d1bc6aa6d9dfcbb ya lo encontre jajaj definitivamente hay que instalarle un tanque de reverb pero no se cual es.


----------



## electorock (Ene 16, 2013)

jaja, yo tambien tengo el peavy debajo de mi mesa donde esta el pc, ya que a veces conecto un pedal zoom g1x al pc



Alguna  idea de donde conseguir dichos tanques de reverb?


----------



## electorock (Feb 7, 2014)

Bueno; ha pasado bastante tiempo y he vuelto a las andanzas de completar el circuito de mi Peavey Rage o mejor dicho de transformarlo en Blazer. Encontre los siguientes archivos en pdf.
1.- Diagrama de un peavey rage "original".
Este tiene como preamplificador el famoso 4558, y de amplificador el tda2040, no tiene transistores y ovbiamente no hay ciruito de reverb
2.-diagrama de un Peavey blazer.
Este serìa el circuito de un Peavey blazer original. La preamplificacion es en base a transistores en cascada(creo que es eso el concepto , disculpen la ignorancia) al igual que la saturacion. LLeva 8 transistores  2sc1740s. El circuito de reverb es con el 4558 y esta acoplado entre el equalizador y la salida de volumen.

El caso es que mi ampli se parece al del diagrama del blazer (por eso esta en la placa el espacio para el circuito de reverb) aunque no tiene exactamente los componentes del diagrama.

 Ahora tengo otra idea que me parece que serìa mejor que ponerle reverb.
Dado que entre la salida de señal y el equalizador se encuentra el reverb, quiere decir que ahi yo podria poner otra cosa o cualquier cosa. como un: loop de efectos.
Bueno no iria alli un circuito de emulacion ni nada de eso sino los jacks de entradas y salidas que en amplis de gama alta dicen loop in loop out donde conectan los delay y reverbs para que el efecto sea mas natural. Yo creo que en teoria serviria eso. no se que me aconsejan ustedes, a mas de aconsejarme dedicarme a tocar mas en ves de andar perdiendo el tiempo en  desarmar los amplis Gracias . saludos.


----------



## roberto e (Nov 12, 2014)

No estaría nada mal agregarle los jacks de Loop. Y si queres tambien le podes agregar una salida de linea para consola. este pequeño suena muy bien.


----------

